# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  مقاله ۸۵ صفحه ای رایگان در مورد برنامه نویسی Qt   (C++‎/Qt over Eclipse - Part I)

## amytis

*با سلام
امیدوارم که همیشه شاد و سلامت باشید


در این مقاله به بحث پیرامون C++‎/Qt خواهیم پرداخت و همزمان با مفاهیم اولیه Qt آشنا خواهیم شد. همچنین با IDE قدرتمند Eclipse و پیکربندی آن جهت استفاده در کد نویسی C++‎/Qt, C/C++‎, Perl, Python/Jython, Ruby و هر زبان برنامه نویسی دیگری آشنا خواهیم شد.
در پایان نحوه نصب و پیکربندی Qt به همراه کامپایلر مورد نظر آن یعنی GCC Compiler را جهت کار با Eclipse مورد بررسی قرار می دهیم.
به دلیل تسلط نگارنده بر Mac OS X و Windows تمامی مقاله پیرامون Leopard و XP Professioanl x86 می باشد و نصب نرم افزارهای مورد نظر در لینوکس و سایر سیستم های عامل موردنظر را به خوانندگان گرامی واگذار می نماییم.
همچنین فرض بر این است که خوانندگان گرامی دارای مهارت لازم در کار با C و یا C++‎ می باشند.

در نگارش این مقاله قریب ۸۰ مرجع بکار گرفته شده است.
این مقاله در ۸۵ صفحه نگارش یافته است.

زبان مقاله کاملا فارسی می باشد.


**Download Link: C++‎/Qt over Eclipse - Part I (Introduction & C/C++‎, Java, Perl, Python/Jython, Ruby, etc. in one IDE).* x
 *

دریافت مقاله های قبلی:
**http://www.babaei.net/?req=articles
* *

نکته: جهت دریافت مقاله نیاز به ورود ایمیل و ثبت آن می باشد. پس از انجام این عمل یک لینک دانلود مستقیم اما اختصاصی برای آدرس ایمیل شما  ایجاد  و سپس ارسال می شود. در ایمیل ارسالی اطلاعات مربوط به مقاله از قبیل حجم٬ پسورد و ... به همراه لینک دریافت در انتهای نامه موجود می باشد. حداکثر اعتبار این لینک ۷۲ ساعت می باشد.*

----------


## Und3rzir0

خیلی جالب بودش

----------


## amytis

با سلام
امیدوارم که همیشه شاد و سلامت باشید

ممنون از دوستان عزیز
Und3rzir0
pashang, zfarhad2000
که لطف داشتن و نظرشون یا لطف شون رو ابراز کردن.

چون قصد دارم بزودی قسمت دوم مقاله رو شروع کنم
ممنون می شم نظرات دوستان رو در همه ی موارد مربوط به بحث بشونم؛
تا بتونیم نظر دوستان رو اعمال کنیم.

به امید اینکه محتوای هر چند جامع تری تولید بشه!


با احترام
M.S. Babaei

----------


## Moharram

ببخشید، من نتونستم مقاله رو دانلود کنم ...

----------


## amytis

با سلام

دوست عزیز تا حالا ۱۸۰ بار دانلود شده

مشکلتون رو بفرمائید تا راهنمائی کنم

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

نمی‌شه این مقاله را به صورت PDF منتشر کنید؟

----------


## A.Farzin

این فایل را با چی باید باز کرد.
OOo و حتی Mozila در لینوکس و Word را در Windows را بکار گرفتم باز نشد.
فرمت فایل را Shockwave Flash file مشخص می‌کند.
من تا حالا برای متن با چنین نرم‌افزاری کار نکرده‌ام میشه راهنماپی کنید.
ممنون

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

Flash است. من توی فایرفاکس مشکلی ندارم باهاش!

----------


## amytis

با سلام
امیدوارم که همیشه شاد و سلامت باشید


در پاسخ به اینکه چرا فرمت pdf نیست
باید عرض کنم که بنا به دلایل بسیار زیاد من تمامی مقاله هام رو در فرمت FlashPaper عرضه می کنم
یکی از این دلایل حجم بسیار پائین مقالات و کیفیت بسیار بالای اون هستش
مثلا همین مقاله بصورت pdf نزدیک به 15 MB حجمش بوده
که الان با فرمت swf حدود 2.4 MB هستش

در ضمن فرمت swf ساختار محکمتری از pdf داره و در این فرمت فونتها embed می شن

در مورد باز شدنش هم با Flashplayer می تونید اون رو باز کنید


این رو هم اضافه کنم تا حالا بیش از ۱۰۰۰ نفر از مقالات من در این فرمت استفاده کردن و مشکلی با اون رو مطرح نکردن

به هر صورت امیدوارم از مطالبش لذت ببرید

----------


## meisam_loted

مطلب قابل دانلود کنم. اگه ممکنه این مشکل را رفع کنید.

----------


## mohpooria

واقعا ممنون دوست عزيز

----------


## arsalan_rad

با سلام 
ایمیل شما رو دریافت کردم ولی متاسفانه لینک دانلود کار نمیکنه
یه چکی بفرمایید

----------


## nazgolii

سلام
من کار با qt رو تازه آغاز کردم یک برنامه ساده رو نوشتم فایل sis. رو هم ساختم توی این  برنامه برای اجرا روی گوشی باید فایل prof. رو  چه تغییری بدم  تا روی گوشی که گوشیم هم 5630 جواب بده آخه فایل sis رو که میریزم ارور میده
ممنون :ناراحت:

----------


## papmodern

سلام
هرکاری میکنم ایمیل رو ارسال نمیکنه.امکان داره رو سایت آپلود کنین؟

----------

